# Cement Floor Coverings



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I have an older honey house. The new honey house is on the books, but not for another 5 years or so. I need to do something with this floor. Its an old smooth cement floor. Cracks, wear and pieced together. 
The real problem is its hard to clean. Ill scrub after every extraction, extractor and floor. But that mold on the floor just is too hard to keep from creeping back from the corners. 

What I want is a good covering. Be it paint or industrial linoleum. Something durable enough to run forklifts over, easy to clean and install. Cost is also a factor. 

What do you guys do? Any thoughts on an old floor?


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

we apply acrylic concrete sealer to our floor every year using a garden sprayer. tried a latex product one time but i dont think it held up as well. honey and water is really harsh on concrete.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

How much area must you cover? Food grade epoxy flooring is very tough, and will last a long time, but may not me justified if you are only going to replace it in 5 years.

Roland


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Ian said:


> But that mold on the floor just is too hard to keep from creeping back from the corners.


Use a garden sprayer with bleach solution. Spray the floor down with it after you are done hosing it down. That sounds alot easier than scrubbing, scraping, etching(stinky acid bath) and applying the coating for a few years more service


----------



## coopermaple (Aug 30, 2009)

Ian,
This product should work and cost is not too bad. Still going to have get the mold of before applying it.
http://www.concrete-floor-coatings.com/


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

Coppermaple:

The Dura Seal 400 sound interesting but nasty to work with. Do you have experience working with this product?

Ian:

We wash with bleach water daily and do a heavy duty bleach wash in fall and spring. Each spring we coat the floor with acrylic floor sealer from Menards. Does a decent job at a very reasonable price. Way easier to clean than regular concrete and mold really isn't a problem if floors are cleaned everyday. Had some problems with wax and honey on the floor by the spin float and there the concrete got corroded some.


----------



## coopermaple (Aug 30, 2009)

Allen Martins
I'm not positive the Dura Seal 400 is the one we have used before. Thought it was but it was years ago. We did not use the degreaser and acid wash they list in directions. I think we powerwashed floor really well and let dry before applying. I don't remember it being very nasty smelling or difficult to apply with roller and brush for tight areas. We did one coat.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Ian; go to the correct source; the local concrete and masonry supplier. Years ago I built a cruise terminal at Port Canaveral and the specs for the baggage area required a coating which would resist marking and be easily cleaned of forklift tire marks. Don't remember the brand but it was simply applied with a garden sprayer and the good thing is, it worked like a champ! Lasts almost forever!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks for the ideas, 
Will look into all that has been mentioned!

Is Dura Poxy something I can apply? looks like it might be what I want. Costly, yes, but it also mentions that it will fill holes and cracks.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>but it was simply applied with a garden sprayer and the good thing is, it worked like a champ! Lasts almost forever! 

How do you mean garden sprayer?


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

A pump-up simple garden sprayer like you use to spray "chemicals" to kill bees!  The stuff came in a 55 gal drum and we just filled the sprayers from the drum, no mixing. Should be able to find 5 gal buckets.


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

Further reading it sounds like there's no odor in the application of Dura Poxy. That would be nice. I'm putting in an extracting room and will definitely be looking into this product.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

My neighbor had his garage floor coated, with an epoxy paint. Looks like Granite, & its a really nice floor.
Didn't ask him how much he paid.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm having my 20' x 30' foot 30 year old extracting room floor resurfaced next week. I spent this week taking out the pumps, tanks and extracting equipment so the floor can be pressure washed, ground and eched. It's 1/4" thick with 6" coving @ the walls trowel finnish. It's a 2 part epoxy sand mix. It's about $5500 installed. I did a water based epoxy in my barrel room last winter, pressured washed, eched and $400 for paint, could not take forklift traffic did not last 3 months waste of time and money.


----------



## propet12 (Jun 17, 2009)

I use this and like it:

http://www.euclidchemical.com/product_detail.asp?id=55&pselect=222

I buy it in 5 gallon pails at commercial masonry supply outlet for concrete contractors. Lasts a long time indoors, outdoors on the driveway only about a year. Easy to keep clean . . . but don't spill gasoline on it because will take it right off. Smells really strong until it fully cures in a couple days. It dries enough to drive a vehicle on in one day when temps are in the 70s. Spray it on with garden sprayer or roll it on. I think I paid around $100/5 gal.


----------

